# 

## Mario029

Witam,
W domu do którego się wprowadziłem jest podgrzewacz przepływowy gazowy Saunierduval 8,6-19,2 KW. Muszę przerobić przewód kominowy i dobrać średnicę nowej rury spalinowej piecyka. Piecyk posiada otwór spalinowy fi 110, za nim dołożony jest pierścień rozszerzający przewód spalinowy do fi  130 i do komina prowadzi przewód fi 130.
Będę zmieniał ten przewód na flex kwasoodporny. Jaką mam dobrać średnicę tego przewodu, czy 110 wystarczy ? (taki jest otwór w piecyku)

----------


## kajmanxxl

poszukaj instrukcji tam będzie napisane jaka to ma być rura

----------


## Eliaszek

dokładnie, pogrzeb trochę w tym wszystkich papierkach dołączonych do piecyka. tam wszystko powinno być ( przynajmniej ja w swoich miałem ).

----------

